# Marbles?



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

I am wanting to breed some marbles and I have some specific ideas in mind for what I am trying to achieve. I have two different spawn idea's and I am looking for advice on how to achieve the best spawns possible.
With my first spawn I am looking to achive red marbles and sunrise colorations. I dont know what color "sunrise " is that's just what I have been calling it. I have a video here so that you can see her colors.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Alk4_Y2j7EI
I am wanting to spawn her to an extended red (red) male pictured here.(Showing torn fins from spawning)









With my other spawn I would like to create blue,yellow and white marbles. I havea royal blue male with yellow and a female blue and yellow marble. I have video of the female here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ansAbvnVPrc
This is her mother








and her father








and the male is pictured here.









Anyone have any idea's what my chances are?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

if your red male is a butterfly he'll throw marbles. marbles are fun. just two fish with marble genes will throw a ton of possibilities and patterns. good luck.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Even one parent with marble will throw alot of marbles. It's easy to get into a line, hard to get out.

The blue and yellow pair seems fine. You might get a couple in the colors you want but just remember that marble is unpredictable. the pattern and color change happens when it want to where it wants to no matter what you want xD.
...Ilove that bue and yellow girl in the vid <3 <3 I hope you breed her and get on similar.

For the first pair you'll get alot of multicolors, with a lot of red and red wash. Might be an interesting spawn to watch if you like red xD
The sunrise is Cambodian(lightbody) multicolor.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow a Cambodian multi? I have never heard of that. I really like her color and thanks for letting me know. I wanted to create more like her. and I have no idea of the males genetics  Maybe I should just get a marble male just for her? I am going to go ahead with the blue and yellow marble spawn we shall see how it goes . I am gonna get the tank ready now :-D


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I LOVE marbles!!! My first spawn had both marble parents, they were and still are so fun to watch change.

I had a few solids - a couple greens, a couple blues. I also had a couple cellophane/whites but they are starting to get some marbling. The majority are blue or green marbles though


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

That's great! Did you breed the one in your avatar? I LOVE the one in your avatar! :-D


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I double bambi; both on marbles and cambodian - your first female is a cambodian multi .... unfirtunately. IMO cambodians are easy to get, paired with that red you should get some cambodian, extended red and perhaps even orange (theoretically). Unfortunately her blue may ruin the pure redness and make it rather dark or even give your fry irids - something you don't want in reds.

You may want to be careful with the second female.... IDK, but there's something not right about her body - she looks rather "hunched" back, again I'm not sure. I doubt you would get any yellow or white though because the male (I assume) is from a pure blue line - blue is said to be dominant over yellow. Viewing her father, you should get some cellophane, and maybe blue cambodians (flesh body with blue fins). You will definitely get marbles if any of the parents is a marble or even have marble background.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> That's great! Did you breed the one in your avatar? I LOVE the one in your avatar! :-D



No  I tried once unsuccessfully - he's the one that got me wanting to breed actually. Before I could try to spawn him again, he died. That was my special boy Gumbo


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

indjo said:


> I double bambi; both on marbles and cambodian - your first female is a cambodian multi .... unfirtunately. IMO cambodians are easy to get, paired with that red you should get some cambodian, extended red and perhaps even orange (theoretically). Unfortunately her blue may ruin the pure redness and make it rather dark or even give your fry irids - something you don't want in reds.
> 
> You may want to be careful with the second female.... IDK, but there's something not right about her body - she looks rather "hunched" back, again I'm not sure. I doubt you would get any yellow or white though because the male (I assume) is from a pure blue line - blue is said to be dominant over yellow. Viewing her father, you should get some cellophane, and maybe blue cambodians (flesh body with blue fins). You will definitely get marbles if any of the parents is a marble or even have marble background.



Her body has double tail form with half moon fins, this gives her a hunched back look. I have one of her sisters and she is a perfect double tail and when I compare the bodies they are the same. The breeder told me that with double tails it's very common to lose some form, but all you have to do is breed back to a Betta with good form to get that look out. Having the heavy double tail genes is important for the huge fins though, especially the dorsal fin. 
Here is a good example of a half moon with double tail traits.









This Betta also has the same strong double tail traits.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> No  I tried once unsuccessfully - he's the one that got me wanting to breed actually. Before I could try to spawn him again, he died. That was my special boy Gumbo


Aw that's sad I am sorry to hear that


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

We have bettas from probably the same spawn! The mom and dad is the same 
I may get a betta from you if you are going to sell the spawn in the future.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Ruri Lesavka said:


> We have bettas from probably the same spawn! The mom and dad is the same
> I may get a betta from you if you are going to sell the spawn in the future.


Oh cool! What does yours look like?


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> Oh cool! What does yours look like?


My betta is pink with blue/red colors markings


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Ruri Lesavka said:


> My betta is pink with blue/red colors markings


Very pretty! Are you gonna spawn her?


----------



## Carpe Diem (Aug 3, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> Very pretty! Are you gonna spawn her?


I spawned her already. So far i have 12 4 week old frys. I may try to spawn again when I get another male.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Carpe Diem said:


> I spawned her already. So far i have 12 4 week old frys. I may try to spawn again when I get another male.


Oh cool do you have a spawn log?


----------



## Carpe Diem (Aug 3, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> Oh cool do you have a spawn log?


Yep, I haven't updated for week 3 or 4 yet though. 

I'm on my phone right now so I can't link it. But I think if you go to page 4 you can find my log. Alpha and Echo spawn log.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok cool I'll check it out. :-D


----------

